# Ground Beef ?



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm trying to switch up what I feed my P's, In an attempt to save money... as well as broadening their diet. I purchased the cheapest (lots of fat) ground beef at the super market today and cut it in to 1 inch cubes. I then froze the meat in order to preserve it, and its make it easier to grab a frozen cube... rather than messing around with the soft stuff.

The P's have no problem with finishing up one of these cubes in a matter of minutes.

My question is.... Will the P's benefit from this diet (growth, color, etc) and will the meat decrease the quality of the water if it sits around for more than a few minutes?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ground Beef will kill your fish because they cannot process fatty foods properly. Buying the cheapest ground beef available with even higher fat will kill your fish even faster. This is not healthy for your fish at all. If you can't afford a couple bucks per week on food maybe you should re evaluate wether fish owning is really a priority for you.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

definatly not good white fish fillets are much better and not a whole lot more
i buy catfish for 7 $ pnd halibut is high at 14 pnd and shrimp but this is for fresh fillets that are flown in by a local market. This may seem high but my fish are well worth it if your keepin any animal be prepared to feed and take care of properly. if ya live near a coast just go to china town or the wharf areas its really cheap their (i wish i had that option). quite feedin red meat as a staple food


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

use pure beef hart with no fat at all 
and feed small chuncks to your fish but dont use all the time mix it with other food


----------



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Ground Beef will kill your fish because they cannot process fatty foods properly. Buying the cheapest ground beef available with even higher fat will kill your fish even faster. This is not healthy for your fish at all. If you can't afford a couple bucks per week on food maybe you should re evaluate wether fish owning is really a priority for you.


So your saying when Pirahnas swarm cattle, among other animals in their natural environment... they all die after they eat? Cause i guarantee they dont leave any of the "fatty" meat behind.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

I must say that is a good point.I mean we all feed our guys stuff that they probably can't get in the wild(shrimp,white fish fillets,beef heart,ect.... )


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

just be safe and don't feed it to em nobody said it was a cheap hobby and I'm sure u knew that coming into it


----------



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

I picked up 2 crawfish today, the P's havent touched em yet. Has anyone ever used crawfish? Successfully?


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

If you want cheap, go to a meat or butcher shop and buy a beef heart. I got one for $8 and it lasted me nearly 6 months.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ike229 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Ground Beef will kill your fish because they cannot process fatty foods properly. Buying the cheapest ground beef available with even higher fat will kill your fish even faster. This is not healthy for your fish at all. If you can't afford a couple bucks per week on food maybe you should re evaluate wether fish owning is really a priority for you.
> ...


lol, Are you saying they eat alot of cattle in the Amazon basin???

Piranhas don't eat cattle man, they eat fish. That's why (believe it or not) it's best to generally feed them... fish


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

For cheap, healthy food, go to a local fish monger and ask for some fish scraps, and explain it's for your fish. I get about 6 pounds for free per week for my red tail catfish and ps. Remember to take the bones out, bones in larger fish are much stronger than bones in small fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> ike229 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...










thats so true its funny
the only time they have eaten catlle was back in the day in that one video (wolves in the water)
its not part of there basic diet


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey man, don't discount those wild amazon cattle









People seem to have these crazy ideas that piranhas go around eating monkeys, squirrels, elephants and any other creature that drifts near the water before being ripped to shreds. They don't, in their habitat they eat FISH PRIMARILY. Feed them fish, don't feed them beef, pork, chicken, lamb, goat, chocolate, midgets or whatever other bonehead idea you might have of "if it fell in the water, I bet piranhas could take it". It's not expensive to feed them fish, it's not difficult to find them fish, and it's the healthiest thing to feed them. For christ's sake, feed them fish and crustaceans and that's *it*


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

just get frozen whole smelt... i got gutted and beheaded smelt yesturday, like 2 pounds for $3.49

it will last a looooong time


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Whole smelt (better than the gutted stuff and my fish love eating the heads) is only 99 cents per pound


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Whole smelt (better than the gutted stuff and my fish love eating the heads) is only 99 cents per pound


 yea they only had the gutted stuff, it was pre-packaged, not fresh from the seafood isle but my P's really liked it


----------

